# Spring has sprung: spring riding and pics



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

What? spring? we just had a blizzard here yesterday.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you come down this way drop me a line. Been spring slush shredding here too. I love surfing slush.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I was out at Laax today and Spring had definitely sprung. I didn't even bother with much off piste because the way the snow was holding the water. We're expecting some snow this weekend, but not much. I hate this time of year. :thumbsdown:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> the season gets cut short by the USFS


Very seriously doubt that. The CO resorts always try to feed that line too, but it's not true. Hence why A-Basin's closing date is always a moving target. Multiple game wardens have told me the same as well. The resorts set the closing day, not the USFS.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Very seriously doubt that. The CO resorts always try to feed that line too, but it's not true. Hence why A-Basin's closing date is always a moving target. Multiple game wardens have told me the same as well. The resorts set the closing day, not the USFS.


As soon as they stop breaking even, things shut down. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> As soon as they stop breaking even, things shut down. :dunno:


Yep. I don't expect any business to operate at a loss when they don't have to, but at least sack up and be honest about it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

could very well be true that it's the mountain's choice to close, not totally sure and i do know they are some moneygrubbing a-holz...i do know it's true that there are about 12 griz dens on the valley on the backside of the mountain, that is the supposed reason given for closing Apr7. it has been that exact date for at least 20yrs . anyway i don't mind so much, we always get some great storms at the end, right after things close and it's a party of ppl hiking up, building dumb jumps and hanging out.

i'll surely look you up if we go to Bend ridinbend, thanks. i spent my first summer out west at bachelor, camping out on that long road to the mountain and cooking at Deschutes Brewery. pretty rad summer, i hardly remember the mountain though, or anything, haha. all a blurrrrr


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> could very well be true that it's the mountain's choice to close, not totally sure and i do know they are some moneygrubbing a-holz...i do know it's true though that there are about 12 griz dens on the valley on the backside of the mountain, that is the supposed reason given for closing Apr7. it has been that exact date for at least 20yrs though. anyway i don't mind so much, we always get some great storms at the end, right after things close and it's a party of ppl hiking up, building dumb jumps and hanging out.
> 
> i'll surely look you up if we go to Bend ridinbend, thanks. i spent my first summer out west at bachelor, camping out on that long road to the mountain and cooking at Deschutes Brewery. pretty rad summer, i hardly remember the mountain though, or anything, haha. all a blurrrrr


You remember it was a good time, that's all that matters.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

oh yeh, it was probably the most carefree time of my life. went and rode 3 Sisters that summer too. 3 days of volcano riding on the total junk gnu board, ha. passed thru Bend maybe 4 years ago and i didn't recognize _anything_


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

NB also with lots of fresh powder. . . )


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice Pictures! Cass


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks marie, crumby phone shots but you can't miss with the subject matter

what's 'NB' ?


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

NB is where I live sorry I was not clear> Canada


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

summit view of *Glacier* never gets old.. wow that would look great as a print framed.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You pics look awsome! Jealous on the amount of snow you still have. We're paying the toll of the very dry winter, some warm spring days and the little snow is gone. We skipped the spring slush surfing and went directly from great pow days to heavy wet brown mud riding. Time to leave the country 

Two weeks ago (riding off piste all day)









Today:









Wish you plenty great spring days!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

snowy enough or not those are some amazing images..to me it seems as if you all ride mountains like we have in Glacier park, but daily

but as to my starting this "Spring" thread...

*NEVERMIND*, we got 7" of pow last night and it's 22* up there! i spoke too soon


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> snowy enough or not those are some amazing images..to me it seems as if you all ride mountains like we have in Glacier park, but daily


The Swiss Alps have 73 peaks >13100ft and 1161 peaks > 10000ft on a area of about 7700mi2 (the other half of the coutry is only hilly). Treeline is at about 6000ft. Resorts are located between 11500ft and 4000ft. When I was a kid, we could ski also below, I remember building jumps and igloos in the valley at 1800ft, but that's long gone (in the 80ies). The general temperature rise urges to go higher.

Don't know Glacier park, but guess it's bigger


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

neni, what is your first language?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiss German. 
Have I done anther language gaffe?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not at all neni, no mistakes, you english typing is probably better than mine...just curious if you were on the german or french side..

so, like i said, forget spring! superfun pow day today and it was Pounding up there when i had to go, gonna be an Epic sunday again tomorrow! woooop


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. I'm heading to whitefish in 2 weeks and am glad to see these. Was a little worried about booking the trip that late in March.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

T-MAC100 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'm heading to whitefish in 2 weeks and am glad to see these. Was a little worried about booking the trip that late in March.


late march can sometimes be the funnest snow of the winter. no telling what it will be by then, but you may have full'on winter, or spring conditions...today is dumping and supposed to continue...come prepared for anything


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

since i started this thread we have received 5 feet of pow, temps have stayed in the teens and low 20's. 

5" more fresh pow today ready for destruction. 

so,* Spring*, please do continue


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome! I'm taking tomorrow off work to head to Castle Mountain. They are expected to get around 15cm today.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

cool, what state/planet are you talking about?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

CassMT said:


> cool, what state/planet are you talking about?


Castle is directly North of you, maybe 80 miles as the crow flies. In Alberta.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

holyshit really? confirmation i *do* live in a bubble, LOL


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful bluebird morning with 5°F after -4°F at night at North Pole, AK. I'm wearing 4 layers including down jacket, but see guys passing with shorts (!) and hoody, so I guess, it's nice spring weather for them :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i wear shorts most of the winter too, not on the mountain though for sure

so neni how is the AK riding? very much looking forward to some pics of your adventure

5 new last night and it's dumpin up there rt now










getting suited up as i type, woooooop!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

CassMT said:


> holyshit really? confirmation i *do* live in a bubble, LOL


You should go to Castle Cass, It's pretty much the shit! 

If I'm not mistaking I believe it has the steepest inbounds terrain in North America aside from Taos, NM.


Chairs are slow as shit but it's a fun place! Since you live so close and all…


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i wear shorts most of the winter too, not on the mountain though for sure
> 
> so neni how is the AK riding? very much looking forward to some pics of your adventure
> 
> ...


Are you riding big mountain everyday?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep everyday, trying to really hit it now til the end of season which is now only 18 days away (fuk!)

today was crazy, officially 5" (but so much more) on top of what was already super pow...got more faceshots today than any other this season, even last run was so untracked, stoked for tomorrow! wup wup wup


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Managed to make it up to Big White after work today for a few laps 

17 cm of fresh in the last 12 hours and 28 cm in the last 24 

Still super light and fluffy snow - great afternoon :yahoo:

Stoked!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i wear shorts most of the winter too, not on the mountain though for sure
> 
> so neni how is the AK riding? very much looking forward to some pics of your adventure


No riding so far, I'm still in flat n freezing Fairbanks. Preparing for a night mushing trip now 
Riding will start soon when heading down to Girdwood


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuck spring. I don't want any sun for a long ass time. Let it fly. Keep it cold and wet until June. Then it'll just be not (as) cold and wet...

As fun as the vibes can be with barbeques and bikinis on the mountain, slush is such a bummer. It's like the last couple nights with that girl you really like before she heads to the airport and leaves for good...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

destroy said:


> It's like the last couple nights with that girl you really like before she heads to the airport and leaves for good...


 i like the analogy, ha...it's feels like a mini apocalypse looming to me, i do enjoy slush quite a bit though

get it Neni! you are really doin the AK thing up right

some crappy phone shots from today, snowin sideways for quite a while










no idea why this is green! but it looks spookycool in the dark wood


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just when i thought it coundn't get better, that we'd died and gone to pow heaven, what was supposed to have been a new dusting last night turned out to be 9 more inches! 9! today is gonna be AllTime all day, holyhell i'm so amped


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> just when i thought it coundn't get better, that we'd died and gone to pow heaven, what was supposed to have been a new dusting last night turned out to be 9 more inches! 9! today is gonna be AllTime all day, holyhell i'm so amped


I'm sick of your shit. Don't be surprised when I'm parked in your driveway this evening.:RantExplode:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I'm sick of your shit. Don't be surprised when I'm parked in your driveway this evening.:RantExplode:


Rubbing snow in our face with every post is frustrating as heck:dizzy:


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

We're supposed to get snow in Philly next week! Spring be damned! ;-)


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

damn you lucky bastard. dont make me forget my work and come to you.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got some snow in Pittsburgh today…


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Rubbing snow in our face with every post is frustrating as heck:dizzy:


Shitty march #2. Anybody else wanna go ride some pow? Cass said we could stay at his place.:yahoo:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Report from daughter of face shots all day...yesterday, apparently bakes came up with 18", 22 degrees, good vis and only about 15 chairs worth of folks


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey Y U mad Bros? haha

well, i'm about to add insult to injury: forget 9" , i was pushin thighs all day, and in my stash spots i was fillin my beltloops, no shit...deepest, lightest (13*F) blower pow of this season.

faceshots so deep they became dangerous, cuz as some of you know, 3-4 seconds in the whiteroom is a loooong time

*then*, as if that weren't enuf, at 11am the clouds broke, pure bluebird and no lift lines, cosmic muthafukin convergence.

ridinbend, not sure if that was a promise or a threat but it's a fine idea. can't offer any beds, but like i said in post #1 i have $44 tix and guided tours to offer...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> hey Y U mad Bros? haha
> 
> well, i'm about to add insult to injury: forget 9" , i was pushin thighs all day, and in my stash spots i was fillin my beltloops, no shit...deepest, lightest (13*F) blower pow of this season.
> 
> ...


If I didn't have to move all damn weekend I'd probably come up. I love whitefish.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bunk

well, standing offer...we may have another foot by monday, so they say


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

typical uphill view yesterday...









and across the canyon today










in some ways today was even more fun cuz the in-paths were beat down, so you could come into a zone with speed then pick a line, still nobody up there which was crazy for a Sat, lappin' runs i beat the shit out of myself in 4 hrs


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there such a thing as to much snow:dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Is there such a thing as to much snow:dizzy:


generally no, but specifically yes


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Is there such a thing as to much snow:dizzy:


Nope. Wrong board choice it's more like it.


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am sending my friends your posts and we cannot wait. I just had the best conditions at Castle yesterday and hope to ride similar conditions again next weekend. My first 2-3 runs I was laughing nearly the whole run because I couldn't believe how perfect the snow was.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> typical uphill view yesterday...


... this.... is... uhm... no.... wait... OMG...!
Enjoy that dump!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just bought 2014/2015 EPIC local pass, can now dream, hope, and pray it might be my photos next year :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

T-MAC100 said:


> I am sending my friends your posts and we cannot wait. I just had the best conditions at Castle yesterday and hope to ride similar conditions again next weekend. My first 2-3 runs I was laughing nearly the whole run because I couldn't believe how perfect the snow was.


it's funny that the reaction to pow is an unstoppable grin. people were so amped friday, even on the chairs that it was audible. you could hear the yelled conversations and recountings of the last run up and down, love that. it should still be really good for next weekend, there is more coming (2" last night btw!) and it's supposed to stay cold


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> it's funny that the reaction to pow is an unstoppable grin. people were so amped friday, even on the chairs that it was audible. you could hear the yelled conversations and recountings of the last run up and down, love that. it should still be really good for next weekend, there is more coming (2" last night btw!) and it's supposed to stay cold


CassMT all your post seem like? Here is some powder in your face, being on the East Coast with ice running through my veins, it's like squeaky caulk on a black board. November I hope to fly past you with an very audible unstoppable :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

oh you missed the month there in feb when we had icecoast conditions (almost) and youz guys were getting dumps! i cut my riding teeth back east, i _know_, but it's no luck or accident that i ended up out here. cant deny im stoked right now, moreso than rubbing snow in faces i'm just grateful! hahaaa

so what does that mean though SnowDog, are you riding out west somewhere in Nov?


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Indiana is probably the worst place for snowboarding. There's _two_ whole resorts here which have been closed since the 15th... I haven't been out since mid February.
At least some places still have some snow, hopefully I'll make it out somewhere before the season ends.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Cpapp said:


> Indiana is probably the worst place for snowboarding. There's _two_ whole resorts here which have been closed since the 15th... I haven't been out since mid February.
> At least some places still have some snow, hopefully I'll make it out somewhere before the season ends.


do you longboard? might be good to take it up, lotta crossover sensation there


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> oh you missed the month there in feb when we had icecoast conditions (almost) and youz guys were getting dumps! i cut my riding teeth back east, i _know_, but it's no luck or accident that i ended up out here. cant deny im stoked right now, moreso than rubbing snow in faces i'm just grateful! hahaaa
> 
> so what does that mean though SnowDog, are you riding out west somewhere in Nov?


Yes, Bought the 2014-2015 EPIC local pass. Plan on two 30 day trips one trip starting middle of November-December. Then either 30 days the middle Jan-Feb or middle March-April :eusa_clap:. or both


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes, Bought the 2014-2015 EPIC local pass. Plan on two 30 day trips one trip starting middle of November-December. Then either 30 days the middle Jan-Feb or middle March-April :eusa_clap:. or both


nice, you are sure to get the Goods somewhere in there...consider mid feb-mid march too, that (ususally) primetime here


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> nice, you are sure to get the Goods somewhere in there...consider mid feb-mid march too, that (ususally) primetime here


mid feb-mid march primetime must be done :3tens:

Thanks:bowdown:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't tried long boarding, but I want to. Just started to pick up skating and I'm trying to decide which I would like better.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when you say 'skating' do you mean vert and pools? ( you better not mean rollerblades!lol) no need they exclude each other, i sometimes longboard to the skatepark w/ my pool board on my backpack. yep, that guy


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

I love rollerblading! So there!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome thread Cass, no idea how i missed it. Hopefully that spring pow keeps coming.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

CassMT said:


> when you say 'skating' do you mean vert and pools? ( you better not mean rollerblades!lol) no need they exclude each other, i sometimes longboard to the skatepark w/ my pool board on my backpack. yep, that guy


Haha no rollerblades, I mean mostly street skating. Some flat ground tricks, nothing special. I am really thinking of getting a longboard though, they seem like a lot of fun. I've been to the park once, it's fun and all, just not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

longboarding's damn fun and surprisingly fast transpo too...closest i've come to the sensation of snowboard, i only regret having waited so many years to try it


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Since no one around me really longboards, I may have to just buy a cheap longboard and see. Who knows, no one around me used to snowboard before this year either...
Anyways, hope you keep getting more snow!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like longboarding this summer….


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally! PNW to get some! Tahoe! Four feet by Sunday! Yeah El Niño!:yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice, what Spring? 9" here overnight, 22*, it's gonna be one of Those days

i may have mis-named this thread, shoulda been something like Spring Pow WOW!, but i really would like to see more pics of other mountains, taking my camera today too


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

That looks amazing.

I visited Glacier this summer and it was awesome. We went through Kalispell, but didn't have time to check it out. Would love to visit in winter, but it's not in the cards. Enjoy it!


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

CassMT said:


> nice, what Spring? 9" here overnight, 22*, it's gonna be one of Those days
> 
> i may have mis-named this thread, shoulda been something like Spring Pow WOW!, but i really would like to see more pics of other mountains, taking my camera today too


Any hints where the good powder is? A little foggy for this group that doesn't really know the hill.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Spring slush struck hard this week in WA










Hasn't even been freezing overnight.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice shot Irahi! like that


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hiked to the Radio Towers yesterday for the first time in way too long, perfect pow going thru the glades to the backside from up there. short hike, board in hand gets you some easy radness











Valley view from the top


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No pics, but bakes got hit with 27" of poo in the past 24 and not many folks up yesterday...fresh could be found all day.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No pics, but bakes got hit with 27" of poo in the past 24 and not many folks up yesterday...fresh could be found all day.


 awesome, gotta get baker someday on a day like that, such a crazy mountain

just got down from an amazing pow-hunt day with my 2 sons, so soft up there everywhere, and we scouted all my fav spost, got the goods. it was Dumpin up there when we left.\\now i'm headed to a skate jam, indoor mini ramp sesh at the warehouse of Recycled Skateboards Intl'...par tay


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Its still snowing in Utah as well.


















Its making the corn harvest difficult.


----------



## Flyinglotus (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope you all enjoy the snow while it still lasts...the season officially ended in my area as of today


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Fresh coat of paint this week.








my friend troy getting sprung on 2000 feet of Utah's finest this morning.








sigs..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bags are packed and I'm on my way.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

April showers


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

notice i've been posting very little, been too busy with many things and riding some of the best spring pow conditions i can recall. mountain closes Sunday, so i'm trying to get it all in. one more big storm called for friday night/Sat, that would be and apt closer










.
.









.
.









.
.









.
.
.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly? With conditions like that,..? I'm frankly surprised you take time to stop riding to take any pictures at all! :thumbsup: 









....Oh, Right! (....rubbin' it in!!) :bowdown:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

in spring i always try to stop and smell the roses, most of those are from the chair or during a break for a beer or to have a tiny campfire. 

storm comin today and tonight looks like it could be a good one, no time for spring slush this year. except for in the post-chair hiking weeks, which are going to be amazing this year


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> ....storm comin today and tonight looks like it could be a good one, no time for spring slush this year. except for in the post-chair hiking weeks, which are going to be amazing this year


Was wunderin' what the mountain in a typical mid May looks like that a way? (....and what you think "this" season's May may be like?)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Mid-May you would expect to see the snowline rising higher and higher up the hillsides til there is snow only in the bowls up highest. lots of human uphill traffic all month, weekends it can look like a parade headed up. Going to the Sun highway which traverses Glacier Natl Park usually opens mid/late june sometime, that kicks of 3 weeks of bc riding in Glacier, tons of great stuff available right of the top of Logan Pass


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

CassMT said:


> ....tons of great stuff available right of the top of Logan Pass


I suspected this when I was there this august... what an awesome area!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

today's snow report:

sick pow

the Tbar opened for the first in 6 days, a week added up well. 5-7" of dry dry blower, all drifted and crazy on some tight glade runs, just crazygood fro having only this weekend too be open. 3-7 more expected tonight too, woooooop


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> Mid-May you would expect to see the snowline rising higher and higher up the hillsides til there is snow only in the bowls up highest. lots of human uphill traffic all month, weekends it can look like a parade headed up. Going to the Sun highway which traverses Glacier Natl Park usually opens mid/late june sometime, that kicks of 3 weeks of bc riding in Glacier, tons of great stuff available right of the top of Logan Pass


Why the fuck wouldn't they keep a few basic runs open? Bachy is open til Memorial Day weekend. Surfing corn rules.:dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bears, for real. t hey already had multiple griz sightings on Hellroaring Basin which just closed the other day


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> bears, for real. t hey already had multiple griz sightings on Hellroaring Basin which just closed the other day


Well OK then.:huh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

last day of liftservice today, and i was too damn sick to go...a very anti-climactic season ender, shit


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

CassMT said:


> last day of liftservice today, and i was too damn sick to go...a very anti-climactic season ender, shit


bummer. still a few more weeks here


----------

